# new pics of the Z for everyone to see...



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)




----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Damn nice, don't see too many Zs with the Stage IV work on it. Just make sure to keep that car on lockdown: too many bastards out there looking to make someone else's hard work their own little play toy.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

SWEET


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Love the Z and yours is real fine.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *SWEET  *


 I agree...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

IMO something is missing in the front. Considering it's a TT i'm gonna go with a FMIC. I'm assuming that it has a side mount. Personally I would be scared to drive something like that. I would be afraid of snapping the front bumper like a twig if I hit something in the road. I'm assuming again by the looks of the kit, that it's made of fiberglass and not urethane. I only trust urethane for a daily driver. But in the looks department, of course its nice, and I can definenently see that it is grey, and not black like I thought in your other thread. Please forgive any of my assumptions if they are un-true. *Insert quote about assumptions here*


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sweet car


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

yeah, a FMIC is next on my list...actually in january I am getting JWT sport 600's, FMIC and Nismo Injectors 555. I am trying to get the car to break into the 700 HP range..That's at the crank and to the wheels somewhere around 550 HP if it is possible. I have a boost controller on order now...does anyone know what is safe to boost on a daily driver...I know i can get 18 psi for 1/4 mile runs right?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

My suggestion for turning up the boost is to be as accurate as possible. Go to the dyno. Turn up the boost on the dyno, so you can measure accurate air fuel ratio. Make sure you got some fuel to go with that spark. 18psi sounds a bit iffy, but I don't know exactly what you have done to the car, so it may not be a bad idea. But If you want to run 18psi, definently do it on the dyno gradually. Here you can get a dyno test and tune session for an hour for like $140. As many pulls as you like. But you should be able to run 18psi on that car daily. Pending of course your air/fuel is proper. If your getting an electronic boost controller, you should be able to have multiple settings on it for different boost levels. One for driving, and one for panic, "lets go get that fool!". What type of boost controller are you getting?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

not sure on the spelling but, it's the greedy provac. i am getting it from a member on TT.Net for 250.00. I will take my car to Jim wolf and get him to tune my car. I am probably going to change my turbo up grade to either greedy or HKS. Not sure which one...greedy t28 is good for 700 hp so, i might go with that one also, it's alot cheaper


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

*nice hood*

Hey mang, 

I recognize that hood -- that's the Stillen one ain't it? Man... I sure wish they made one like that for my se-r... *drools*

 

Sr20Power


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Most likely what your talking about is the GReddy Profec B. That's a pretty good price for it. Well... not good, but reasonable I guess. As far as turbo's go, I would get something a little larger than some twin T28's. You want to be as efficient as possible when running higher boost like you mentioned before. I would suggest a pair of HKS GT3037 turbos. Much better IMO. Can't go wrong with HKS products. That is the only brand I will buy as far as turbo stuff goes.

edit: Plus that turbo will bolt up to your stock flange. More info on it can be found here


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

thanks again...for all the info...so, the greedy boost controller isn't that great? or is it worth the money to buy it. also, i want nothing but HKS in my car...so, far every performance add on is HKS, so i will probably end up getting that.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

No, no, its a great boost controller. I only wish I had the money to get one. I was just referring to the price, not the product. Its an okay price, nothing spectacular though. Its on the high end of a reasonable price. Depends on the condition of the thing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

damn, the HKS turbo's are a lot cheaper. I am going with those...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well those HKS GT3037 turbo's are a _little_ under your target hp. But are still damn awesome....


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

I saw a set of ball bearing turbos on ebay...for 1500 they are the hks. what do you think about these?

(2) HKS GT 2540 ball bearing turbines and (2) HKS stainless Outlet Pipes and (2) HKS Aftermarket adjustable actuators.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Your going to be below your target hp with those. They are about $1200 a piece though new. I would suggest something bigger for your target hp range.


----------

